# Lost Machno



## Sostoked (May 14, 2017)

Lost my new turquoise Machno paddling cross mountain today. If anyone finds it, please please please let me know. It might be near an at flexi paddle with NRS pogies. Clearly not a good day for me. Reward if found


----------



## craven_morhead (Feb 20, 2007)

I'm pretty sure the river gods are more likely to release your gear if you tell the story of how it was lost.


----------



## Sostoked (May 14, 2017)

Nothing exciting. I flipped just after Osterizer and the hydraulics were pushing my paddle down, so my paddle didn't move as I was trying to roll. I tried a few times, but I wasn't strong enough to counter the pressure, so out I came and I haven't seen my boat and paddle since


----------



## raymo (Aug 10, 2008)

Sostoked-" I haven't seen my boat and paddle since" that is so funny I laughed my ass off, I had a simular experience, not in a kayaking but horse riding. I was riding hard over a draw and ran into a invisible tree branch and flew off the horse back into the draw, I haven't seen my horse and saddle since, is what I told the boys back at hunting camp after a long walk.


----------

